

Startup Websites that Work - sabon
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/193/Startup-Websites-That-Work.aspx
What should be on the main page of the startup.
======
pclark
great post. It's really true.

My rules for pages are:

tell the user what it is

tell the user why they need it

show the user what it is

show the user why they need it

and some general rules:

Make it easy to signup, make a live no-obligation demo ...

~~~
davi
Reminds me of algorithm for giving a clear science talk:

    
    
      while have next slide {
    
         tell the audience what you're about to say
    
         go to next slide
    
         say it
    
         tell the audience what you just said
    
      }

------
callmeed
Great points, but ... given the title and topic, I think this article would be
more effective by including some examples and screenshots for each point.

~~~
dshah
That's a great idea. Will see if I can create a "Version 2.0" of the article
(wrote it a while ago) with some concrete examples and screenshots.

------
sabon
Yes, in addition to these points live no-obligation demo is very important.
Unless you really have no competition... But that's hardly ever a case.

------
terpua
Thanks for posting this. Am about to design our product homepage and I would
have missed a few of the points.

